# Performance mods



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

A friend of mine just picked up a 2003 525i. He wants to increase hp with easy DIY products because he leased it. What brands/types of stuff is available? So far I only found the BenFer CAI. I figure the Dinan CAI is a difficult install like the E46 one. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

modding a leased car? LOLOL
DInan is your only choice, keep your warranty adn let the dealer install it. PS you need S/w for this mod.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Heh, probably would have ended up cheaper just to lease a 530i when he's done.

HP is not easy on M54 engines.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

What my friend wants is something to boost horsepower that is easily installed and removed. So after the lease, he'll take everything off and sell it. I told him the best thing was to get the 530i but he couldn't afford it. It's too late now, because he already got the 525i. 
Dinan software is out of the question because it cannot be deprogrammed without paying extra to remove it from the OBC. Something like Shark Injector is doable, but now out yet.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Dave,

I think the "safe" mod will still be a CAI of any brand. Another way to get more horsepower is perhaps to play around with the hp/weight ratio.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hey Dave,
> 
> I think the "safe" mod will still be a CAI of any brand. Another way to get more horsepower is perhaps to play around with the hp/weight ratio.  *


Carbon Fiber?? 
J/K

Anyone know the difficulty of DIY for E39 Dinan CAI?


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

A) Dinan can only be installed by a dealer, otherwise no warranty support.
B) All s/w can be removed, so who ever gave you that line of BS is well full of BS.
C) The only mod that can be installed easily and removed is the CAI. Otherwise you are just wasting your time and money. Don't expect much either, you might notice about 4hp.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Last I checked the Dinan CAI required teh removal of the front bumber for installation. For a typical Joe this is not something "simple".


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

its not hard at all, besides you can't just buy Dinan parts and install them yourself (you void all waranty), but for removal I wouldnt sweat it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I think what jzdinan540i meant was that out of all Dinan mods, the CAI is perhaps the easiest. It took me 1.5hrs to install on my E46. And Dinan suggested 3.5hr labour at the dealer. 

And the dealer will charge a 1/2 labour to removed the program. Then again, since Dinan is now covered under CPO BMWs. Might as well leave it on. :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Depending on the dealer. I installed the TB and CAI myself and still covered under warranty.



jzdinan540i said:


> *its not hard at all, besides you can't just buy Dinan parts and install them yourself (you void all waranty), but for removal I wouldnt sweat it. *


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *A) Dinan can only be installed by a dealer, otherwise no warranty support.
> B) All s/w can be removed, so who ever gave you that line of BS is well full of BS.
> C) The only mod that can be installed easily and removed is the CAI. Otherwise you are just wasting your time and money. Don't expect much either, you might notice about 4hp. *


I am aware that the s/w can be removed. But it would be a waste of money to load/unload since 0.5 hr labor each to download and remove.

The main problem is that the car is leased. So installing software/parts and leaving it on would be nothing but a waste of $. If the part is removable, then at least it can be sold and some of the money recoup. And so far the only thing I can think of is CAI.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

this is a huge waste of time, you answered your own questions.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *this is a huge waste of time, you answered your own questions. *


Agreed.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

where you been D?
You're never online anymore huh?
Whats new?


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

just sent you a pm. things have been real hectic, to say the least.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

right back at ya, I really hope things get better.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks. they will get better, just going through a [email protected] part of the cycle.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *this is a huge waste of time, you answered your own questions. *


Hey, I was just trying to pick you 5er guys' brain to see if there are any alternatives (to what I already know) to increasing the power of the car.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> *A friend of mine just picked up a 2003 525i. He wants to increase hp with easy DIY products because he leased it. What brands/types of stuff is available? So far I only found the BenFer CAI. I figure the Dinan CAI is a difficult install like the E46 one. Any recommendations would be appreciated. *


No offense to your buddy, but a leased 525i and performance (power-wise) aren't complimentary. I'd pay $2500 to get a Dinan stage II suspension installed and then have it taken off when the car is returned. Aside from that, I wouldn't do a thing to it.

-DanB


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

LOLOLOL
Or do a transplant, and pull it right before returning it. Why mod a leased 25?
At least you can sell a used motor hahahaha


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

*could do this...*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22942


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

jzdinan540i said:


> A) Dinan can only be installed by a dealer, otherwise no warranty support.
> B) All s/w can be removed, so who ever gave you that line of BS is well full of BS.
> C) The only mod that can be installed easily and removed is the CAI. Otherwise you are just wasting your time and money. Don't expect much either, you might notice about 4hp.


ONLY 4 HP W/ SOFTWARE AND CAI? I thought u would get 11hp. THats what the dealer and dinan said. Should i get the ESS Chip instead?


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*the front bumper takes about 10min to*

remove, it really is easy to do at home. As for warranty, i had dinan flash the software and took the cai home and installed it myself. never had a warranty issue, and when i got a print out on my e46 before i traded it in, it listed the dinan cai, and software. Not sure about the warranty deal.

But honestly, the only thing you can gain from is suspension, the engine mods will waste your time UNLESS you do a supercharger. Check out esstuning.com. they make a 525 model that puts you at a claimed 270ish hp, and you can remove it. of course you now have a 525 that cost more than a 530.....
Mike


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

I think 4HP sounds realistic, 11HP is marketing-literature numbers. After six months it might be zero, 'cause the cone filters have less filter area than the OEM paper type. Bear in mind the factory intake is a 'cold air' intake - that is, the snorkel gets its air at the grille opening. So the only real question is whether the stock intake represents a restriction at the kind of airflow that the engine requires.


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

JEM said:


> I think 4HP sounds realistic, 11HP is marketing-literature numbers. After six months it might be zero, 'cause the cone filters have less filter area than the OEM paper type. Bear in mind the factory intake is a 'cold air' intake - that is, the snorkel gets its air at the grille opening. So the only real question is whether the stock intake represents a restriction at the kind of airflow that the engine requires.


Have you heard of benfer cold air intakes? i believe they are the same as the Dinan.


----------

